# Tivo Series 2 240XXX Power Supply with 540XXX



## KARTman (Jan 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure the power supply died on my Tivo Series 2 240XXX. Can I replace it with a Series 2 540XXX Power Supply?
Thanks


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Weaknees lists 2 different power supplies for the units, so my guess would be probably not.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, it won't work. I've tried to do this and it will not work. The connectors will match up, but the unit will not power up properly.

Hope that helps.
robomeister


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, they will work. I might not use two drives with it though.


----------

